# Built the bridge but needs a river



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

This bridge passes through my entertainment center. My layout room is on both sides of the entertainment center. Like a typical model railroader I constructed the bridge and found I needed the river to cross. Work in progress! I hand laid the guard rail to N scale specs since the overall size of the bridge is N scale, which is a little over 1700ft or an actual 11ft but my layout is HO. The 6 towers are removable two at a time for access working on scenery.


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I am adding pictures of complete bridge. The locomotive is a cheap N scale engine, since I model HO and it on the guard rail track.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks great but what happens if you have to move the entertainment center?  

Magic


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I custom built the entertainment center in place. The top cabinet is attached to the ceiling and wall and the bottom is attached to the wall and floor. I designed it especially for my diorama and I made a 3x6 inch conduit for the wiring whenever I get the TV and sound system put in place. The top and bottom are not attached to each other, in other words it does not move.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Great idea.


----------



## Greg903 (Dec 27, 2013)

Bridge is awesome,heck of a span. You need a ocean. Lol.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

With a bridge like that, you should model Flaglers railroad to the Florida Keys.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice bridge, you could add a river in the center span and make the rest a dry gulch.
Add some tumbleweeds and brush maybe some tree debris from former floods.

I like your sailing vessels too. :smilie_daumenpos:
Too bad one wasn't a little more to scale you could add it to the river sailing under the bridge.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Fantastic craftsmanship.

What scale is that? Those cars look like Z.

Can't help but admire that Royal Manual
typewriter. I learned on one in High School
and used one til I retired. Hated the
Underwoods.

Don


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fabulous work, NR ... great looking project, and I especially like the poke-throughs to your adjacent layout areas!


----------

